# Adding Crappie



## vinnystatechamp (Jun 20, 2006)

I have access to an old stone quarry which has monster hybrid bluegill and big largemouth. There are some catfish in there as well (although we haven't caught many). Would it hurt the lake if I introduced crappie? I absolutely love crappie, but I don't want to hurt the great fishing I have now.



Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Is that quarry privately owned or state owned? I believe it is illegal to stock or transplant any fish into any state owned waters.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Putting White Crappie is a small lake is asking for trouble unless you keep tight control of the population...they can take over and stunt a small lake in little time!
You are adding another predator that reproduces in mass, if extra food isn't there, this will be a disaster quickly! 
It sounds like someone set up a nice BASS lake...this is the system many follow with 'gills as the main forage for the Bass, and the cats as cleanup predators!


----------



## vinnystatechamp (Jun 20, 2006)

It's a private lake. Thanks for the advice. Probably won't try it I guess


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## mlayers (Aug 22, 2011)

if this quarry is a acre big or bigger u will have no problem with the crappies taking over. I would go out and catch some and start putting them in. Watch and see if u catch some females and some male so u will know if what u are getting,. Then it may take 3 or 4 yrs and u should start seeing if they are reproducing. Good luck


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

I fished a quarry not far from my house growing up and it had some monster bass in it as well as some really nice crappie. The quarry was about two acres and it was very deep as well. I recently learned that the quarry was up for sell along with 12 acrea with it. I sure wish I had the money to buy it.


----------

